# XMFan.com saga continues.........



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Ryan now has his side of the breakup of XMFan.com. XM411.com (Ziggy's site) is still not up.

You can read Ryan's side at http://www.xmfan.com/


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

All I get is an error saying that the site exceeds the maximum number of redirects...


----------



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

djlong said:


> All I get is an error saying that the site exceeds the maximum number of redirects...


It should work now.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

This is getting ugly for sure.


----------



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

Just in case you don't know this, go to my web site at http://www.satellite-radio.info/ and click on forums for alternate XM Forums to go to. I update it anytime a new XM forums pops up.

Also I now have a link to Ryan and Ziggy both sides of the story with contact information.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Tuesday morning I go to the site and find what I want, after my nap I go and I get a letter saying the despute.


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

http://www.xmxpert.com/ seems to be the site where alot of posters from xmfan have drifted to.....nice graphics too


----------



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

yomama said:


> http://www.xmxpert.com/ seems to be the site where alot of posters from xmfan have drifted to.....nice graphics too


Yup! That's what I noticed to. It's the fastest growing memberlist forum I have seen so far.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Its Back


----------

